# Solved: Could anyone help about this error EventID 1001 - 1003



## korakott (Nov 24, 2008)

My computer crashed with blue screen in every few hours. And everytime it boots up again it shows the 2 errors below in event viewer.

What I've tried so far is 
-changing a new set of ram in a different slot on the mainboard.
-Reinstall new windows
but it doesn't seems to help at all.

Thanks very much in advance for any suggestion.

My PC Spec:

CPU : Q8200
MB : EP45-UD3L
RAM : Kingston 4GB 
HDD : 640 WD AASK
PSU : iCute 750W
OS : Windows Server 2003

-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Event Type: Information
Event Source: Save Dump
Event Category: None
Event ID: 1001
Date: 07/09/2009
Time: 20:27:59
User: N/A
Computer: SKZ-59F98F4080F
Description:
The computer has rebooted from a bugcheck. The bugcheck was: 0x0000007f (0x0000000d, 0x00000000, 0x00000000, 0x00000000). A dump was saved in: C:\WINDOWS\MEMORY.DMP.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Event Type: Error
Event Source: System Error
Event Category: (102)
Event ID: 1003
Date: 07/09/2009
Time: 18:35:18
User: N/A
Computer: SKZ-59F98F4080F
Description:
Error code 1000007f, parameter1 00000008, parameter2 80042000, parameter3 00000000, parameter4 00000000.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Data:
0000: 53 79 73 74 65 6d 20 45 System E
0008: 72 72 6f 72 20 20 45 72 rror Er
0010: 72 6f 72 20 63 6f 64 65 ror code
0018: 20 31 30 30 30 30 30 37 1000007
0020: 66 20 20 50 61 72 61 6d f Param
0028: 65 74 65 72 73 20 30 30 eters 00
0030: 30 30 30 30 30 38 2c 20 000008, 
0038: 38 30 30 34 32 30 30 30 80042000
0040: 2c 20 30 30 30 30 30 30 , 000000
0048: 30 30 2c 20 30 30 30 30 00, 0000
0050: 30 30 30 30 0000 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## wedor (Nov 7, 1999)

Look here, http://support.microsoft.com/kb/842465


----------



## longtalker (Oct 28, 2008)

Hi korakott, I'm experiencing the same problem, namely BSODs that occur every few hours, and with error codes similar to yours. The only conclusion I was able to reach was that it certainly has to do with the wireless (WLAN) being turned on on my laptop (Acer 5930G). I doubt it has anything to do with the CPU, as wedor suggested.


----------



## wedor (Nov 7, 1999)

Perhaps in your case but since this is directly referenced in the article I linked to 

"When this problem occurs, the following conditions are true:
The first parameter of the Stop error is "0x0000008".

and the original poster has this in the event log 

"Error code 1000007f, parameter1 00000008"


It did not seem all that farfetched to me...


----------



## longtalker (Oct 28, 2008)

That's true.. I thought the two error codes are exactly the same for korakott and for me, but they are not. Sorry!


----------



## korakott (Nov 24, 2008)

Thank you very much "longtalker", "wedor" for your replies. I'm actually not familiar with all theses kind of codes at all, when i went in to micorsoft site that you provided I could not understand what they means.

I only know that the talks about CPU problem so if I just replace a new CPU to my computer would that be help? Or is there anyother suggestion? 
I'm sorry if I ask too much but I really don't understand the problem.


----------



## longtalker (Oct 28, 2008)

You could try getting some help in following the advice on Microsoft's page. In my case, I've discovered the problem is linked to fwdrv.sys, which is part of Kerio Firewall, which I have installed. I for one will try uninstalling Kerio and see if the BSODs reappear.


----------



## korakott (Nov 24, 2008)

Thank you so much everyone. I've reinstall a new version of windows and it seem to solve my problem now.


----------

